# Love/Hate - Dublin gangster nonsense



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2012)

After @Buckaroo mentioned it, I gave the first two seasons of Irish gangster drama _Love/Hate_ a spin.

Frankly, it seemed a bit silly to start with, but after a first series where there's a distinct lack of actual profitable crime, season two seems to pick up a head of steam and offer returns on investment in initially worthless characters.

So whither season three, any good?

*Pros:*

Some great tics develop. Witness the rictus grin of one chap in particular.
Aidan Gillen, making post-_Wire_ hay as a gang boss
Fran, the ragey fag smuggler, as played by Peter Coonan
*Cons:*

Too many pretty types cluttering up the screen, making it the equivalent to _Misfits_ as _Brookie_ was to _Hollyoaks_
Similarly, a fondness for glossy musical montage sequences
Not enough capers being undertaken to pay for all the flash pads
_** Please be spoiler-sensitive **_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, wow, series three was certainly something of a tonal turnaround. And what a finale!

I guess we now have to wait another 46 weeks to see where everything goes


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds even worse than that RTE series set in a restaurant.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2012)

Aidan Gillen can make live stuff appear to be out of synch. It's astonishing.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't be any worse than that Moonboy show with Chris O'Dowd.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Aidan Gillen can make live stuff appear to be out of synch. It's astonishing.


I believe they call it 'rimming'?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> I believe they call it 'rimming'?


A proper talent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Too many pretty types cluttering up the screen, making it the equivalent to _Misfits_ as _Brookie_ was to _Hollyoaks_




 
Definitely the first thing I noticed when I watched an episode in Ireland last year, which prompted me to buy the series.  Far too pretty and not at all scary-looking


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Definitely the first thing I noticed when I watched an episode in Ireland last year, which prompted me to buy the series. Far too pretty and not at all scary-looking


In short:

S1 = A bit too pretty, these gangsters
S2 = Hang on, things are getting interesting
S3 = Holy fuck!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

You mean they're getting ugly and threatening looking by series 3?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You mean they're getting ugly and threatening looking by series 3?


It's all subjective, and I have no idea what tickles your particular pickle, but in general that is fairly accurate.

Maybe not ugly, but more 'ordinary looking lumps' than 'finely chiselled hunks'.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought this thread might be about this....

www.imdb.com/title/tt1787054/



It's alright anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's all subjective, and I have no idea what tickles your particular pickle, but in general that is fairly accurate.
> 
> Maybe not ugly, but more 'ordinary looking lumps' than 'finely chiselled hunks'.


 
I must have been pissed when I watched that episode in pub in Ireland. There's only one pretty boy. 

The rest aren't convincing looking criminals though

(Just watched first two episodes)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

That Hughie's a bit of a loony

If he ever took his sock off in front of me, I'd start running


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

ah, Hughie's deaded


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, Hughie's deaded


Nothing lasts forever!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

The rate people are being killed off, there'll be nobody left for Season 4


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


>


 


3 more episodes of Season 2 left.  Think I'm going to have to order Season 3


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2013)

Started on Season 3 now. 

Episode 1 - 1 dead
Episode 2 - yet to see if anyone dies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2013)

Just finished Season 3





Spoiler



Was that the sister of the two brothers that did the deed at the end?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just finished Season 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SPOILER TAGS 

...and, yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> SPOILER TAGS
> 
> ...and, yes.


 
I didn't say what she did or who she did!  



Spoiler



I said to friend as soon as I saw she was a bit obsessed that she was trouble


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, I've just seen a spoiler for Season 4


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I've just seen a spoiler for Season 4


Best not share it, then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Best not share it, then


 
OK, don't want to spoil it for you


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## N_igma (Apr 2, 2013)

Agree that it's a slow starter but boy does it come good. Think Fran is the best character funny as fuck. Nidge is an evil cunt. Looking forward to season 4. Fuck knows when it'll be aired out here though!


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 2, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> I believe they call it 'rimming'?


 
 CARCHETTI FOR LEADERSHIP.


----------



## grit (Apr 3, 2013)

Makes me extremely homesick watching it. However its easily the best Irish television drama ever made.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2013)

N_igma said:


> Agree that it's a slow starter but boy does it come good. Think Fran is the best character funny as fuck. Nidge is an evil cunt. Looking forward to season 4. Fuck knows when it'll be aired out here though!


 
Out where?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 18, 2013)

N_igma said:


> Agree that it's a slow starter but boy does it come good. Think Fran is the best character funny as fuck. Nidge is an evil cunt. Looking forward to season 4. Fuck knows when it'll be aired out here though!


 
Looks like Fran will be leaving after Season 4.  He wants to try his luck elsewhere.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 19, 2013)

Very much not Coolah Boolah happy days!


----------



## N_igma (Apr 19, 2013)

Apparently all the actors have Dublin 4 accents too which is funny as fuck!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2013)

N_igma said:


> Apparently all the actors have Dublin 4 accents too which is funny as fuck!


 
That's alright, I wouldn't know the difference between a Dublin 1 or Dublin 4 accent 

I doubt most people outside of Ireland or who aren't Irish would either

I read something about Nidge as well, but I can't remember what


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh, and RTE have commissioned a 5th series!


----------



## N_igma (Apr 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's alright, I wouldn't know the difference between a Dublin 1 or Dublin 4 accent
> 
> I doubt most people outside of Ireland or who aren't Irish would either
> 
> I read something about Nidge as well, but I can't remember what



Haha well basically they're posh cunt wannabes lol. Happy days about the 5th series wonder who'll still be alive by then!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2013)

N_igma said:


> Haha well basically they're posh cunt wannabes lol. Happy days about the 5th series wonder who'll still be alive by then!


 
Well if Fran wants to leave, and Darren may already be dead, and maybe Nidge is going to die...

Maybe the girls will take over 

I seem to be having trouble getting the Irish Daily Mirror online as that's where I read all the gossip (but the paper version)


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 23, 2013)

Channel 5 are going to be showing the first two series in the U.K. at some point.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 13, 2013)

Bloody hell, I've only just started watching it (am only on episde four)

3 things that have struck me so far...

1. Dublin has rarely looked so good on camera.
2. Gillen sucks the life out of any scene. Fuck that boy can over act.
3. Everything from the parties, to the soliciters, to the weights the characters lift screams small time. Hats off to RTE for getting that bit at least right, I think.

Looking forward to it getting better.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 14, 2013)

flypanam said:


> 2. Gillen sucks the life out of any scene. Fuck that boy can over act.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 14, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Bloody hell, I've only just started watching it (am only on episde four)
> Looking forward to it getting better.


 
It doesn't get any better, too much Wire/Sopranos for my liking but they do get the accents, some Northside accents are really amazing but they're always characterised as a druggy drawl by D4 luvvies and the rest. They went too gritty, I think. Just look at the credits. Great show though. Only decent drama RTE has knocked up in years. Everything else RTE does is bullshit, always copying UK shows or some other shit, sports bollocks etc.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 14, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> It doesn't get any better, too much Wire/Sopranos for my liking but they do get the accents, some Northside accents are really amazing but they're always characterised as a druggy drawl by D4 luvvies and the rest. They went too gritty, I think. Just look at the credits. Great show though. Only decent drama RTE has knocked up in years. Everything else RTE does is bullshit, always copying UK shows or some other shit, sports bollocks etc.


 
It absolutely _pisses _on The Wire and The Sopranos put together. I was gutted when I'd watched em all (well, I say all, is there will there be more than three serieses?). The only thing that's as good as Love/Hate is Underbelly.

If anyone knows, what are those flats Ado lives in with his budgie cage outside the door? Is that Sean McDermott street? I'm only asking coz I like flats.



Spoiler: not sure if this actually is a spoiler



my favourite bit was when Debbie went to Ado's tring to get some gear and expected to have to shag him, but he couldn't be bothered and went "Just gis a look at your arse"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> It absolutely _pisses _on The Wire and The Sopranos put together. I was gutted when I'd watched em all (well, I say all, is there will there be more than three serieses?). The only thing that's as good as Love/Hate is Underbelly.


 
Now, speaking as someone who has rather enjoyed _Love/Hate_, and the various series of _Underbelly_ (and who posted the original threads here on both), I think you need to stop huffing out of plastic bags.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 14, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Now, speaking as someone who has rather enjoyed _Love/Hate_, and the various series of _Underbelly_ (and who posted the original threads here on both), I think you need to stop huffing out of plastic bags.


 
Nah, seriously, The Wire was shit-boring - Just coz it was in Baltimore (where?) it seemed exotic. Dour Tom Waitts song at the beginning? Yeah. Tedious "Chess is just like _the game" _too obvious to be obvious analogy/metaphor/whatever the fuck it was supposed to be? Yeah. Loads of other shit that was just shit? Like _McNULTY_? Yeah. Johnny and Bubbles were ok, entertaining enough, and their badinage rang true, and I liked seeing the various squats/flats/doss holes they inhabited but in some ways they didn't ring true. Like when Johnny (just before he got battered and colostomied) begged Bubs to let him have a go at doing the graft (or hustle or whatever daft name americans have for it) with the forged notes - Why did he want Bubs to let him do the graft? He wouldn't have - If Bubs was prepared to do it and still sort him out, he wouldn't have done a thing to change that. I suppose you could argue he'd want to know how to do it himself, but that doesn't ring true to me.

And all the other serieses were boring - The docks one, the school one and any other ones that have just blurred into one boring one.

The book it was based on was mint though - "The Corner" - Quite a surprisingly enlightend chapter on welfare dependency considering it was written by a couple of yanks (who often have a blind spot WRT social security even if they're otherwise decent) in there. And other stuff - I'd praise that book pretty much unreservedly.

The Sopranos though? Nothing to be said. Shit. E2a - And tedious gangster shit at that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2013)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Channel 5 are going to be showing the first two series in the U.K. at some point.


 
Just seen it advertised on Channel 5 (coming soon).  No doubt I'll watch it again


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 27, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just seen it advertised on Channel 5 (coming soon). No doubt I'll watch it again


 Is it worth watching?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Is it worth watching?


It only really starts to motor along in series two, but yes, worth watching.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Is it worth watching?


 
Definitely, and as DaveCinzano says, gets better


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 28, 2013)

Might have a gander at it....


----------



## flypanam (Jun 28, 2013)

Do, the first series and episodes 1-3 of series two are a bit crap, but the second half of series two is very good. Starting series three tonight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Do, the first series and episodes 1-3 of series two are a bit crap, but the second half of series two is very good. Starting series three tonight.


 
Did you enjoy series 3?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/should-there-be-an-ireland-forum-in-places.312614/

Just up to mischief


----------



## flypanam (Jul 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you enjoy series 3?


 
I did. There was a big step up in drama and writing. The acting was much better. Though the party scenes remind me of The Alex in Clonakilty, teenagers spewing up everywhere, and no chance of a fuck pimply lads grabbing the arms of young ones in the hope of a grope or a ride.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2013)

Bump

Starting tonight on Channel 5


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2013)

I just bumped into an Irish friend in the street and she was totally unaware of the series or that it was on, so she was pleased


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2013)

last bump


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2013)

I've just seen another spoiler for Series 4


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just seen another spoiler for Series 4


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


>


 

You need to look at the Irish Mirror.

On the phone now (to someone in Ireland) and and she's inadvertently given me more spoilers because she's currently watching Season 4 and assumed we already had it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ...she's currently watching Season 4...


 
She's having you on! Season 3's finale only aired in December, and shooting only wrapped on season 4 in May.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> She's having you on! Season 3's finale only aired in December, and shooting only wrapped on season 4 in May.


 


hm, quite possible, considering she thought she was watching Series 5 and I told her that was impossible, but she was adamant, then she googled it and decided I was correct. 

Yeah, I reckon she was just giving me spoilers that she knew about from reading the papers, but I got the impression she was actually watching it.  My mistake


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2013)

Reminder bump


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2013)

Last bump


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2013)

Season 4 starts NEXT SUNDAY!


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 29, 2013)

I nearly had a heart attack over the domestic violence scene, and everyone says that the first season is tame violence-wise compared with what's to come, so I have decided I'm too much of a delicate flower to watch it. 

They should get rid of pretty boy though, if they haven't already.  I've known plenty of good looking rough types in my time, but he just can't pull it off believably.


----------



## gosub (Sep 29, 2013)

Accidentally caught a couple of episodes in Kerry when Rte were reshowing the whole lot.  Bought box set, finally caught up with myself,  was v annoying as was last two of series two,  big stuff happens that makes more sense if watched in order (tempted to say what for all the fuckers streaming breakin bad who have decided talking about shit a day after it airs in the states is the new normal)  

Any way thoroughly enjoying, even it is bringing back the Mrs dub accent,   she sounded aussie when we first hooked up


----------



## LiamO (Oct 13, 2013)

Cat Protection League up in arms about episode one of Series 4.... they obviously don't know about episode 4... Kitty's revenge!







http://www.thepotato.ie/2013/10/love-hate-cat-late-late-show/

http://www.thejournal.ie/lovehate-cat-complaints-1119424-Oct2013/?utm_source=twitter_self


----------



## 8den (Oct 13, 2013)

The dead cat thing caught them off guard thgeyve had dog fighting a bloke killed a swan but pretend to kill one at


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2013)

Just got round to starting on S4... Talk about hit the ground running! Lots of pieces already on the board


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 27, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> In short:
> 
> S1 = A bit too pretty, these gangsters
> S2 = Hang on, things are getting interesting
> S3 = Holy fuck!!!



youd be surprised though, half those scumbag fuckers are never out of the gym or tanning salon in real life. For instance







http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...s-feared-after-bodybuilder-shot-29270977.html
_
TALLAFORNIA hunk Marc O’Neill last night joked he will give his gym pal Sean Enright some fake tan to cover up his bullet wounds — after this week’s gun attack in which Enright was shot five times_

http://www.thestar.ie/star/tallafor...ll-offers-to-help-his-pal-sean-enright-25705/


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 28, 2013)

Watching the latest and it's getting annoying. It's like they're trying to cram too much Wire/Sopranos into it. What's the story with Fran's teeth? That's the mystery gone when you're trying to work out if the actor actually has a few teeth missing or the make up department have played a blinder. And they've made Nidge look like a clown. The attempted assassination scene was abysmal. Samurai sword ffs. Still though, cracking stuff for RTE, even when it's bad it's good. Love it, Hate it.


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 3, 2013)

Right it's on tonight and it better shape up. There's been some scandal, one of the drug squad cops is actually a drug squad cop in real life, not sure why that's scandal tbh and the young lad who shot the cat has been spouting racist gibberish on his facebook. And that dentist is in big trouble, he should get out of there. went to the dentist the other day, used to enjoy it but now it's getting industrial, teeth are fucked.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2013)

Watching last week's episode (S4E6) at the weekend, now really want to get on and see last night's one... Like how Keith Boyzone is shaping up...


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 18, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> youd be surprised though, half those scumbag fuckers are never out of the gym or tanning salon in real life. For instance
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> O’Neill (27) said he met hardman Enright at a bodybuilding contest four years ago when the businessman offered him a thong to show off his muscles in front of judges.


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 18, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Watching last week's episode (S4E6) at the weekend, now really want to get on and see last night's one... Like how Keith Boyzone is shaping up...


 
It wasn't on last night which means last week's was the end of the series as far as I can tell which means it's shit. Have I got this wrong? If last week was the end of the series, everyone involved in the show should be taken out and shot in a manner befitting of the clichéd rip-off, gangster trash it portrays. Someone tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2013)

Season finale so it was, boo!


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 18, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Season finale so it was, boo!


 
Yeah, boo is right. They fuck up with the pace of the thing, too much too soon and then it's over. Good show but premature. The cops were rubbish and they start sub plots they don't finish. Cashing in, it'll go on forever. Soap opera gangsterism.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2013)

Season three was perfectly paced, though, and built up to a proper climax. This one started strong and then just - full stop.

Disappointing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 18, 2013)

I just got excited seeing this thread updated, then realised you lot obviously aren't watching it on normal English TV are you?


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I just got excited seeing this thread updated, then realised you lot obviously aren't watching it on normal English TV are you?


 
So you think normal English TV makes Irish gangster TV look different? No wonder, no bloody wonder!


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 18, 2013)

Enrights on the front of the Irish Daily Star today claiming RTE had offered him a role in the series but he turned it down . RTE denying it .

http://www.thestar.ie/star/rte-we-never-offered-enright-a-part-in-lovehate-36309/


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 18, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Cat Protection League up in arms about episode one of Series 4.... they obviously don't know about episode 4... Kitty's revenge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont let fridgemagnet see that ffs


----------



## LiamO (Nov 18, 2013)

you mean FridgeMagnet hasn't seen it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2013)

It's okay, it's a professional stuntcat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 18, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> So you think normal English TV makes Irish gangster TV look different? No wonder, no bloody wonder!



I meant, as in not watching it on Channel 4 or whatever channel 1st series was shown on here!


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I meant, as in not watching it on Channel 4 or whatever channel 1st series was shown on here!


 
Cool. Only messing.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought the ending was OK. A bit rushed though. Like 10 mins were left on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2013)

Christmas present that I'm just about to wrap up for myself


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Christmas present that I'm just about to wrap up for myself
> 
> View attachment 45110



He (Tom Vaughan-Lawlor) is so good as that character. Cracking stuff!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> He (Tom Vaughan-Lawlor) is so good as that character. Cracking stuff!



Didn't like him at first and found him totally unconvincing as a nasty criminal, but it wasn't long before he grew on me


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2014)

http://newstalk.ie/LoveHate-actor-shot-in-Dublin


> An actor from TV crime drama Love/Hate has been shot in the leg in Dublin overnight.
> 
> The man (20) was walking with a friend in the Rutland Cottages area of the north city centre when they were approached by a lone gunman.
> 
> The victim suffered a minor wound to the leg and was taken to the Mater Hospital, where his condition is described as non-life threatening.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2014)

I've been very good at resisting watching the latest series which I received as a Christmas present


----------



## unrepentant85 (May 24, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've been very good at resisting watching the latest series which I received as a Christmas present



Why wait?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2014)

unrepentant85 said:


> Why wait?



I'm waiting for an evening where I can watch the whole series in one sitting


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 12, 2014)

Series 5 starts on 12 October:

http://www.joe.ie/entertainment/tel...he-new-season-of-lovehate-has-been-announced/

PS 

Here's Tom Vaughan-Lawlor (Nidge) giving an inspirational speech to The Youth at a Rose of Tralee teen disco:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2014)

New teaser


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 5, 2014)

First episode of season five should just have finished being broadcast - now twiddling me thumbs waiting for a charitable soul to lend it to the interweb


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Oct 6, 2014)

Watched it here when I got home last night:

http://vidto.me/stkzghy0slqg.html

Torrent on Pirate Bay now too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2014)

Got it shortly after I posted last night but am waiting for bairn to fall asleep so I can enjoy without screaming


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 7, 2014)

Fuck 

Off to a flyer - talk about being blindsided in the last 3 minutes...


----------



## N_igma (Oct 7, 2014)

Only watched this tonight. Some ending all right already get the feeling this season will be better than last. Nidge weasel strikes again!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2014)

It's really about time I got around to watching Series 4 which I received at Christmas


----------



## flypanam (Oct 8, 2014)

Did channel 5 ever get round to showing season 2-4?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2014)

Not yet, but considering they only showed Season 1 this year (or was it last year), maybe they'll only show one Series a year and we'll be years and years behind


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh, found this.  Says Season 2 will air this autumn

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...-cup-love-hate-addictive-irish-gangster-drama


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2014)

Nidge's accent has a few wee wobbles. Here he is talking in his civvies. 



Spoiler


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> Nidge's accent has a few wee wobbles. Here he is talking in his civvies.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




He's so different in real life.  He reminds me of a mix between Andrew Marr and Evan Davis


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> Nidge's accent has a few wee wobbles. Here he is talking in his civvies.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Not as good as the video I posted ten posts upthread 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/love-hate-dublin-gangster-nonsense.303604/page-4#post-13394494


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not as good as the video I posted ten posts upthread
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/love-hate-dublin-gangster-nonsense.303604/page-4#post-13394494


You need to #stepback and let the intersectionality police sort this one out.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> You need to #stepback and let the intersectionality police sort this one out.


Middle class Irish thespians - the trans POCs of European telly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Fuck
> 
> Off to a flyer - talk about being blindsided in the last 3 minutes...



I made the mistake at looking at spoilers for this season.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 19, 2014)

First two, just too American rip off, too Sopranos/Wire but tonight was good. The Joy and traveller Pat at the end, nice.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 27, 2014)

Picking up pace now, just watched last night's and it was brilliant, shocking in a 'didn't see it coming way'. RTE are fucking dire, mostly sport and cheap, rip-off Irish versions of reality makeover shit, I ended up in one by accident about a community garden, not sure if I've made the final cut. Anyway this is finally shaping up, worth watching. Last series was shit.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> Last series was shit.



By comparison, I'd say it was the weakest one.

S1: slow, derivative, but it set things up well.
S2: the John-Boy arc started to pay off, and you could see this was something more substantial
S3: absolute stand-out best of the lot
S4: too many new characters and strands, and suddenly having the addition of a police POV was jarring*
S5: ...but now we're starting to see things come together from across all four previous series. Have a feeling shit is going to go off the chain 

* I did like the Contos thread carried over from S3, though.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 28, 2014)

Just watched the last episode! All I can say is 



Spoiler



I wonder what will happen with Siobhan. Clearly an asset to the Gardai but I doubt they'll let this slide unless she can convince them it was an accident. Nidge will also have his suspicions.

As for the big man himself once his Spanish contact finds out Paulie is dead he'll flip the lid. Don't know how he's going to handle that and the travellers gunning for him.

Looks like Fran will be out of the equation too. Just can't see him escaping and being a player anymore. Might be a decision on his behalf as an actor and this is the producers' way of writing him out



Anyway thoroughly looking forward to next week's episode I think we can safely say it's returned to its great form pre season 4.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Just watched the last episode! All I can say is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just seen spoiler for next week's episode (involving Fran) and I *still *haven't watched last series, but...


----------



## N_igma (Oct 29, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just seen spoiler for next week's episode (involving Fran) and I *still *haven't watched last series, but...



Hurry up and watch it then  

I can't wait


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Hurry up and watch it then
> 
> I can't wait



Yeah, but if I wait 'til Christmas, I can get someone to get me Season 5 and I can have a marathon session watching both series at once 

Doubt I'll wait that long though, but as I've waited almost a whole year... I can't believe it myself.  I think it's because it's buried beneath a load of other DVDs to watch, I just keep forgetting about it until this thread is bumped


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2014)

N_igma said:


> ...Anyway thoroughly looking forward to next week's episode I think we can safely say it's returned to its great form pre season 4.



Agreed 

One other thing to throw into the mix is how surely Nidge will have to pay the piper over...



Spoiler: NO PEEPING



...ordering Lizzie's hit  And are we going to see more from Glen? Or Nidge's new minder Beano?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2014)

peep peep


----------



## N_igma (Nov 9, 2014)

Series finale tonight can't believe its going to be over for another year never want it to end!


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 9, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Series finale tonight can't believe its going to be over for another year never want it to end!



Who's getting plunged tonight?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 9, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> Who's getting plunged tonight?



Not sure Elmo, Fran and Siobhan are in the shit so see what happens guaranteed to be an epic end anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2014)

*covers eyes and blocks ears*


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 9, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Not sure Elmo, Fran and Siobhan are in the shit so see what happens guaranteed to be an epic end anyway.



Hope they do it right, cracking stuff last week. Should end with a big shoot out in final scene in the Kung-foo all you can eat buffet place in Phibsboro, everyone dies leaving Nidge, his face covered in house special fried rice and Scechzuan sauce contemplating next season's confrontation with chicken big balls fella. Siobhan joins the FBI, Fran survives and after years inside becomes a successful sculptor/artist character. Scottish under-cover cop gets whacked because no one can understand his accent. Traveller Pat joins the Mormons working on the Ballymun community gardens project. They don't drink tea/coffee but they love biscuits.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 9, 2014)

Any more crack left mate?


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2014)

Nidge should get away with it until the last scene where he confronts a water meter installation crew outside his house gets and after a bit of "y'startin'? y'startin'?" to-ing and fro-ing he manages to drill himself in the face.


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 9, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Any more crack left mate?



worse than hitler


----------



## N_igma (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh my god what an ending I did not expect that at all! What's going to happen next year I wonder after all that shit!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2014)

copliker said:


> Nidge should get away with it until the last scene where he confronts a water meter installation crew outside his house gets and after a bit of "y'startin'? y'startin'?" to-ing and fro-ing he manages to drill himself in the face.





I've been hearing all about the water rates situation over there


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 9, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've been hearing all about the water rates situation over there



Yup ... it's a right mess...
Reactions are much worse than portrayed in Love Hate..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Yup ... it's a right mess...
> Reactions are much worse than portrayed in Love Hate..





and didn't the water board buy a load of dud meters off the Germans or something?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 9, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and didn't the water board buy a load of dud meters off the Germans or something?



Dunno...They turned Siemens offer to install them down two years ago.

I do hope the one outside is a dud.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Oh my god what an ending I did not expect that at all!



THIS


----------



## rekil (Nov 10, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and didn't the water board buy a load of dud meters off the Germans or something?


Don't think so. Germans offered to sell the meters but the govt turned them down and the cost of installation is double what it would have been, around €1.8bn according to Denis O'Brien's own papers. Nobody knows what they'll be paying because the system is riddled with leaks, leaks we have to find ourselves and pay to get fixed. 

This is a good one. "Water meter installed at ‘fake’ house"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2014)

copliker said:


> Don't think so. Germans offered to sell the meters but the govt turned them down and the cost of installation is double what it would have been, around €1.8bn according to Denis O'Brien's own papers. Nobody knows what they'll be paying because the system is riddled with leaks, leaks we have to find ourselves and pay to get fixed.
> 
> This is a good one. "Water meter installed at ‘fake’ house"



oh, that's what a friend told me.  Maybe they got the details confused.  Apparently there were lots of protests and groups in Clare stopping the guys installing the meters, but they just came back later anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2014)

copliker said:


> Don't think so. Germans offered to sell the meters but the govt turned them down and the cost of installation is double what it would have been, around €1.8bn according to Denis O'Brien's own papers. Nobody knows what they'll be paying because the system is riddled with leaks, leaks we have to find ourselves and pay to get fixed.
> 
> This is a good one. "Water meter installed at ‘fake’ house"



Not exactly a fake house though is it, it's just an empty boarded up one 

As for the fake curtains etc. I thought that was normal over there for boarded up houses (well not normal, but not unusual)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2014)

Here's one I took years ago, along with an old petrol pump.  The house is still like that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LOVE-HATE-D...1415651729&sr=1-1&keywords=love+hate+series+5

Conveniently my friend in Dublin just asked me what I want for Christmas.  Sent her the link


----------



## N_igma (Nov 10, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/LOVE-HATE-DVD-DISC-SET/dp/B00O746CEI/ref=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1415651729&sr=1-1&keywords=love hate series 5
> 
> Conveniently my friend in Dublin just asked me what I want for Christmas.  Sent her the link



They're quick off the bat there. Now you just need to sit down and watch the two series and you'll be all up to date. 

Spoilers flying left, right and centre on Facebook all last night some people were going mad it was all revealed to them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2014)

N_igma said:


> They're quick off the bat there. Now you just need to sit down and watch the two series and you'll be all up to date.
> 
> Spoilers flying left, right and centre on Facebook all last night some people were going mad it was all revealed to them.





I'll have a right old session.  Two series at once 

Yeah, I've avoided all the spoilers for the last episode but seen others


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 11, 2014)

Heard next season is to be filmed entirely in accident and emergency......
...........as guess who lies on a trolley waiting for a hospital bed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2014)

*SPOILER TAGS*


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 11, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> *SPOILER TAGS*




Joke about the irish health service ....
Not true


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## rekil (Nov 12, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Here's one I took years ago, along with an old petrol pump.  The house is still like that


Yeah, there's a decent sized one here that we wanted to use for a sort of youth resource centre but they told us to fuck off. The owners just want it left sitting there, presumably hoping the price goes up.

A report about the uselessness of the Gardai came out yesterday. The show doesn't concern itself with this angle. It's just the one dimensional subsweeney copper and his pet plank isn't it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2014)

Postman delivered today


----------



## N_igma (Nov 13, 2014)

Wahey come back soon and deliver your verdict


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Wahey come back soon and deliver your verdict



It won't be 'til after Christmas.  I have to wrap it up for myself


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2014)

_Love/Hate_ endorsed by Sinn Fein bigwig Conor Murphy:


----------



## N_igma (Nov 14, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Love/Hate_ endorsed by Sinn Fein bigwig Conor Murphy:




Haha I know him he lives in my village.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Haha I know him he lives in my village.


Sounds suspiciously like a variation of the “You live in London? I have a friend in London! Do you know Dave Smith? From London?” American tourist thing


----------



## N_igma (Nov 14, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Sounds suspiciously like a variation of the “You live in London? I have a friend in London! Do you know Dave Smith? From London?” American tourist thing



Lol no we're from the same village with a population of less than a thousand people so everyone knows everyone. He's a twat btw.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Lol no we're from the same village with a population of less than a thousand people so everyone knows everyone. He's a twat btw.


So's Dave Smith from London, the prick


----------



## LiamO (Nov 15, 2014)

N_igma said:


> He's a twat btw.



Really???? N_igma?


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Haha I know him he lives in my village.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Lol no we're from the same village with a population of less than a thousand people so everyone knows everyone. He's a twat btw.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Haha I know him he lives in my village.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 15, 2014)

LiamO said:


> Really???? N_igma?



Yeh pretty much. Typical holier than thou Shinner.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

LiamO said:


> Really???? N_igma?


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Yeh pretty much. Typical holier than thou Shinner.



so holier than thou he personally ensured all the kids in his local secondary are fingerprinted from the age of 11 up . Which will come in handy should any of them turn out to be not so holy as adults .


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> so holier than thou he personally ensured all the kids in his local secondary are fingerprinted from the age of 11 up . Which will come in handy should any of them turn out to be not so holy as adults .





What reason were they given for the need to be fingerprinted?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> so holier than thou he personally ensured all the kids in his local secondary are fingerprinted from the age of 11 up . Which will come in handy should any of them turn out to be not so holy as adults .



WTF ??
Did the parents not object?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 15, 2014)

For getting dinner in the canteen iirc.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What reason were they given for the need to be fingerprinted?



school dinners  issuing library boos etc . amazing what you can get done when a sinn fein minister lives right beside your local school and can deal effectively with any parental concerns .


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> WTF ??
> Did the parents not object?



to their local politicians ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> school dinners  issuing library boos etc . amazing what you can get done when a sinn fein minister lives right beside your local school and can deal effectively with any parental concerns .



ID card not enough then?  (Obviously they can be forged though, by pupils over the age of 11, or their dodgy parents) 

Has he suggested microchipping newborn babies yet?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> school dinners  issuing library boos etc . amazing what you can get done when a sinn fein minister lives right beside your local school and can deal effectively with any parental concerns .



The college does the same.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2014)

Probably figure kids all have mobile phones and go using their fingerprints to unlock them anyway


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably figure kids all have mobile phones and go using their fingerprints to unlock them anyway



this started years back


----------



## LiamO (Nov 15, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> WTF ??
> Did the parents not object?



Don't get sucked in by CR's patent bolloxology.

Lots of secondary schools over here are 'cashless' - ie instead of kid's having to carry round money, parents pay in advance for school meals etc.  The ones with the older systems use pre-paid cards (which kids lose all the time). The newer ones (including the flagship, state-of-the-art grammar school CR is mischievously referring to above) all use your fingerprint. No doubt they will shortly move to iris 'prints' as soon as budgets and technology allow. 

And that's a singular 'print' btw. One finger. 

Nonetheless it's all a Shinner conspiracy in CR's wonderful world of conspiraloonery.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 15, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> WTF ??
> Did the parents not object?



No. They accepted it as a handy use of technology. Cos that's what it is.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 15, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Yeh pretty much. Typical holier than thou Shinner.



Seems remarkably 'well got' amongst all sections of the community in south Armagh. Same for his family. Same for his wife who is rightly recognised and respected as a community activist (she organises that big community festival you fall round drunk at every year amongst many other things).   

So why all the hostility from you two gimps to the tall, dark, handsome... athletic...  eminently popular... intelligent... successful... local hero/ex-Prisoner? Oh, right. I've answered my own question.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't know if this has taken off in the Republic... 
I remember about ten years ago a teacher teaching a simple primary science lesson took pupils' fingerprints and there was uproar from some parents wanting to know what was done with the prints...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I don't know if this has taken off in the Republic...
> I remember about ten years ago a teacher teaching a simple primary science lesson took pupils' fingerprints and there was uproar from some parents wanting to know what was done with the prints...


that was then ...


----------



## N_igma (Nov 15, 2014)

LiamO said:


> Seems remarkably 'well got' amongst all sections of the community in south Armagh. Same for his family. Same for his wife who is rightly recognised and respected as a community activist (she organises that big community festival you fall round drunk at every year amongst many other things).
> 
> So why all the hostility from you two gimps to the tall, dark, handsome... athletic...  eminently popular... intelligent... successful... local hero/ex-Prisoner? Oh, right. I've answered my own question.



Haha his wife and his family are indeed well respected but he himself isn't amongst many people. As I said he's a bit of a twat not the worst person in the world. All you have to do is come to the village and ask about and people will give you their opinions.

Also there are many other ex-prisoners who rightly despise him and his party for reaping the benefits of our new political world whilst leaving them behind.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> that was then ...



Do you know of a school or schools in the Republic who are doing this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Do you know of a school or schools in the Republic who are doing this?


not offhand. but as an coimisineir cosanta sonrai has produced guidelines on the subject for schools and colleges http://www.dataprotection.ie/docs/B...es-and-other-Educational-Institutions/409.htm i wouldn't be surprised if there were one or two.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 15, 2014)

That's what prevented schools from doing it a few years ago. They tried it in a secondary school in co. Limerick and it was stopped because it was deemed to be in breach of data protection guidelines.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 15, 2014)

Do they not do this in britain then? 

It's just presented as a _fait accompli_/the march of time over here.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> That's what prevented schools from doing it a few years ago. They tried it in a secondary school in co. Limerick and it was stopped because it was deemed to be in breach of data protection guidelines.



thankfully they didnt have a shinner for education minister . Theyd be swabbing the kids mouths as we speak .


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

LiamO said:


> Do they not do this in britain then?
> 
> It's just presented as a _fait accompli_/the march of time over here.




by a  succession of sinn fein education minsters who introduced the mass profiling  of our young people and as you say normalized it.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> by a  succession of sinn fein education minsters who introduced the mass profiling  of our young people and as you say normalized it.



Damn. It seems Britain has a Sinn Féin education minister too

"According to the Department of Education, *30 percent of secondary schools and five percent of primary schools* in the country use fingerprinting or facial recognition to record attendance, enable students to borrow library books, pay for lunch of access certain buildings within school systems."

http://www.biometricupdate.com/2013...ias-privacy-nightmare-or-lunchroom-revolution

Looks like Nidgey was selling the wrong drugs afterall.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 16, 2014)

when in Rome eh


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 16, 2014)

I remember doing an art project with a class that involved using their fingerprints. This was about 12 yrs ago. And one pupil refused point blank to have anything to do with it. 
His father was in the IRA and the lad was obviously well versed in his rights.
At the time I hadnt even thought about the fact that it could be controversial but after he objected and I gave it some thought, every pupil destroyed or removed their fingerprint art that day.



LiamO said:


> Do they not do this in britain then?
> It's just presented as a _fait accompli_/the march of time over here.



I'm in Eire and it's certainly not a fait accompli here. I'm very surprised that it's coming from a Sinn Fein minister in NI tbh. I'd have thought the shinners would have been very anti the taking of and storing of fingerprints 

Is it Gov policy to do this in every school in the UK?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 16, 2014)

Back to love/hate. It won't be back next year although a 6th series is in development? What's going on here Rte you cunts? (even though it's an issue with the writer and producers I'm still blaming Rte)

http://rte.ie/news/2014/1116/659785-lovehate/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Back to love/hate. It won't be back next year although a 6th series is in development? What's going on here Rte you cunts? (even though it's an issue with the writer and producers I'm still blaming Rte)
> 
> http://rte.ie/news/2014/1116/659785-lovehate/



Maybe they need to find some new characters to replace all the dead ones 

Give me a teaser, are there ANY characters left from the 1st series?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 16, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they need to find some new characters to replace all the dead ones
> 
> Give me a teaser, are there ANY characters left from the 1st series?



Just three I think and one is in a vegetative state in hospital so two active characters at most.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Just three I think and one is in a vegetative state in hospital so two active characters at most.


I make it 3 also...



Spoiler



There's your spud-in-a-bed; and his girlfriend's auntie; plus there's also Elmo, who was in from the first series, but not around in season 2.

Ado and Dave the solicitor have both been in every season since the second.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2014)

LiamO said:


> Do they not do this in britain then?
> 
> It's just presented as a _fait accompli_/the march of time over here.


some but not all schools. I don't like it. If I was a schoolie I'd be organising full on 'I am not a number I am a free man!' boycott.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 16, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> I make it 3 also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh we forgot 



Spoiler



TRISH!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Oh we forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh good!  

I think I know who's in hospital


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Oh we forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's...


DaveCinzano said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...his girlfriend's auntie...


!!!


----------



## N_igma (Nov 16, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> That's...
> !!!



Oh yeh read that wrong sorry but yes those are the volt ones I can think of.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 25, 2014)

Not readiNg the thread yet, watched season 1-3 in just a week and deep into s4 now, loving it, best thing in ages.


----------



## rekil (Dec 1, 2014)

> A man who warned Gardai that he knew ‘King Nidge’ from the hit RTÉ drama Love/Hate has been fined €400.
> 
> Keith Rooney was arrested by gardaí while on a stag party with friends in Letterkenny, Co Donegal.
> 
> Judge Paul Kelly asked Rooney if he knew that King Nidge was a fictional character and if his friends in Drogheda “were real or imaginary.” Rooney, who works making tanks for oil rigs, replied that they too were imaginary.


...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 1, 2014)

Who doesn't have imaginary friends in Drogheda?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Not readiNg the thread yet, watched season 1-3 in just a week and deep into s4 now, loving it, best thing in ages.





I STILL haven't watched Season 4.  It's sitting there right at the top of the pile, and Season 5 is sitting there waiting for me to wrap it up


----------



## N_igma (Dec 9, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I STILL haven't watched Season 4.  It's sitting there right at the top of the pile, and Season 5 is sitting there waiting for me to wrap it up



There should be a picture of you beside the dictionary entry for the word 'procrastinator'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2014)

N_igma said:


> There should be a picture of you beside the dictionary entry for the word 'procrastinator'



Not procrastinating at all, I'm just having to get through all the shit on the PVR.  Every time I get near to thinking I've cleared enough stuff off to record Christmas stuff, I record more shit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2015)

You'll be pleased to hear that over the last 2 days, I've finally watched Series 4 and 5 

Series 4 was a bit low on body count, but Series 5 picked it up a bit 

So, where's it go from here what with hardly any of the original gang left?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 7, 2015)

Season 1 has just started on Spike channel


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 7, 2015)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So, where's it go from here what with hardly any of the original gang left?



They've got to start all over again imo.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 8, 2015)

One of the cast said the other week that its not going to happen.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 29, 2015)

Bit of a bump but finally watched this, and watched all 5 seasons from Sunday up to yesterday - absolutely brilliant show, loved it.

I lived in Dublin in the early 90's and this was as close to bang on the money as can be.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 29, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Bit of a bump but finally watched this, and watched all 5 seasons from Sunday up to yesterday - absolutely brilliant show, loved it.
> 
> I lived in Dublin in the early 90's and this was as close to bang on the money as can be.



Really? It's a good show, a bit too Sopranoesque/HBO, think they could have done more with it but still, early 90s? It starts with celtic tiger stuff etc


----------



## Numbers (Oct 29, 2015)

Smack, coke, E's, gangsters, the RA, scumbags, all we're well and truly in place long before the Celtic Tiger.

I got goosebumps watching it.

Funnily enough too, late 90 and early 91 in Dublin was, albeit on a much smaller scale, very similar to the UK summers of Love in 88/89 - it was a small crowd, great drugs, good buzz - just before the boyos got involved.


E2a: I've never watched the Sopranos and even Breaking Bad I only started watching about a month ago.  I liked this as it was familiar.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 29, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Smack, coke, E's, gangsters, the RA, scumbags, all we're well and truly in place long before the Celtic Tiger.
> 
> I got goosebumps watching it.
> 
> ...



Right enough, I wasn't here then but a few weeks ago took some photos of the last B'mun tower coming down (Plunketts). The series should've ended with a shoot out in Blanchardstown shopping centre imo!


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 30, 2015)

Definitely one of the best shows to come out of Ireland, after Fr. Ted and Glenroe anyway.

Although a bit far fetched at times I reckon some of the story lines are not too far from the truth. The is a big gangland problem. In the last decade plus, Dublin has had one of the highest murder rates in Europe. At one point it had the highest gun murder rate in Europe iirc. Like the show depicts, you have your general gangsters along with some dissident republicans and travellers all having a go.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 30, 2015)

Buckaroo said:


> . The series should've ended with a shoot out in Blanchardstown shopping centre imo!



Once again the Omni shopping centre gets overlooked.


----------



## rekil (Oct 30, 2015)

Buckaroo said:


> The series should've ended with a shoot out in Blanchardstown shopping centre imo!


Tayto Park - zoo, theme park and crisp factory - lots of scope there for pathos.


----------



## Bonesy (Nov 11, 2015)

Tried watching this upon repeated recommendation from one of my mates but found it all very 6/10ish. Didn't help matters much that he had described it as 'The Irish Sopranos'.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2015)

The first season is very '6/10'-ish; season two goes all ersatz Macbeth; but by the time you get to the third series, you realise you now know all these minor characters, all the plates are spinning, and we're finally cooking on gas. I'd say that seasons 3-6 give good payback for your investment.


----------



## Bonesy (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah, he said it gets much better but I didn't really want to invest the time watching it in case he was wrong.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2015)

I think you could just skip to season three and figure out what was going on from there; if you like the first couple of episodes then you can always return to the previous series, prologue-style, before motoring on through the rest if you wanted to.


----------



## Bonesy (Nov 11, 2015)

Aye, may do that. Cheers.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 12, 2015)

I put it off for years as I thought similar, but I loved it in the end.

As Dave says, you probably know all the characters in it, or most at least, which makes it very familiar.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2016)

Shit just got real 


Dublin boxing weigh-in shooting death linked to gangland feud

Dublin weigh-in murder: doubts cast on Continuity IRA's claims of responsibility

Man shot dead in Dublin in apparent revenge killing over boxing murder

Will the Dublin feud threaten Christy Kinahan's criminal empire?


----------



## 8den (Feb 9, 2016)

3 guys with AKs two dressss as ARUs is not a typical gangland hit.


SF could not have picked a worse time to come out against the SCC


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 9, 2016)

Why would the Cons claim responsibility? View on the Cedar Lounge was that there was no way it is was them - so what's the angle in claiming it was?

As for SF's timing, they thrive on the anti-establishment vote, so by definition their voters are not going to listen to establishment voices who will try to link them to this hotel shooting.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 9, 2016)

I mean, nobody at all is going to say "well, I was prepared to give SF the benefit of the doubt over the SCC, even though of all Irish judicial bodies that one is dearest to my heart, but after this killing at the Regency hotel I will be giving Mr. Adams and his party the widest of berths".


----------



## 8den (Feb 9, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Why would the Cons claim responsibility? View on the Cedar Lounge was that there was no way it is was them - so what's the angle in claiming it was?



Fuck knows the BBC correspondent who took the calls says it was an unusual code word but a code word was used. 

So either the CIRA did it knowing it would hurt SF, and did it to hurt them, or didnt care, or someone who know's enough about dissident republicans to be able to phone in a threat blaming the CIRA, to throw a spanner in the works for SFs election.   




> As for SF's timing, they thrive on the anti-establishment vote, so by definition their voters are not going to listen to establishment voices who will try to link them to this hotel shooting.



I don't think anyone is trying to blame SF or link them to the attack, what they are doing is saying that SF trying to abolish the SCC looks poorly timed in relation to both this attack and the conviction of Slab Murphy


----------



## 8den (Feb 9, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> I mean, nobody at all is going to say "well, I was prepared to give SF the benefit of the doubt over the SCC, even though of all Irish judicial bodies that one is dearest to my heart, but after this killing at the Regency hotel I will be giving Mr. Adams and his party the widest of berths".




I think SF very successful attempt to walk away from criminality and terrorism gets brought into the fore with this kind of instance, and hurts them in marginal seats and with 2nd (or 3rd or 4th) preference voters.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> I mean, nobody at all is going to say "well, I was prepared to give SF the benefit of the doubt over the SCC, even though of all Irish judicial bodies that one is dearest to my heart, but after this killing at the Regency hotel I will be giving Mr. Adams and his party the widest of berths".


 
Say what you will about the Provies, they never desecrated the sanctity of a boxing weigh-in


----------



## rekil (Aug 27, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Shit just got real


Why not keep up to date with the bodycount here. ganglandireland There's been a lot of failed attempts as well due to incompetence/informers and it could do with a map (for the benefit of southsiders).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 27, 2018)

John Connors (Patrick in the final two seasons) recently picked up an award for his acting and plenty coverage for speaking up for Irish Traveller issues:

'I have a spotlight. People listen to me.' John Connors on his controversial award speech


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 27, 2018)

To reiterate, the first season might be a bit draggy, a bit _pretty-TV-boys-playing-at-gangsters_, but honestly, it's misdirection... Clocking in at a total of just twenty-eight episodes across five seasons, it is definitely worth your while.


Caveats: there's not enough roles for women, at least, non-_in-refrigerators_ ones. That's not to say there are no interesting female characters, mind, because there are.


----------



## rekil (Feb 20, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Shit just got real
> 
> 
> Dublin boxing weigh-in shooting death linked to gangland feud
> ...


Patrick Hutch walks free as Regency Hotel murder charge dropped


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2019)

copliker said:


> Patrick Hutch walks free as Regency Hotel murder charge dropped





> Counsel for the DPP, Seán Gillane SC, said the the State was no longer in a position to lead evidence on a number of matters “sadly” as a result of the death of the lead investigating garda on the case, Det Supt Colm Fox...
> 
> ...Det Supt Fox was found dead on the evening of February 10th last year in his office at Ballymun Garda station. His official firearm was recovered at the scene, foul play was not suspected and it was treated as a personal tragedy. The trial had been stalled at the time over the disclosure by the prosecution of emails between four gardaí.
> 
> Notes written by the late superintendent were handed into the court and read by the three judges. The court was subsequently told that a report into the death of Det Supt Fox was being prepared. This report concerned the analysis of electronic data - a mobile phone, two USB devices and a laptop computer.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 12, 2020)

Regency shit still escalating - just seen this from mid-January:



> A gym bag with some of his limbs was found on Monday evening along a foot path inside a housing complex where some of the victim’s friends and associates lived in north Dublin. Another bag containing fingers and other body parts police say likely belonged to the 17-year-old was found in another section of suburban Dublin on Tuesday. Early Wednesday morning, the Gardaí discovered what they have confirmed as Mulready-Wood’s decapitated head inside a burning Volvo in the town of Drumcondra north of Dublin.



    



> He said that Mulready-Woods’ murder was likely an act of revenge for a killing spree between rival gangs in Dublin suburbs of Drogheda, Blanchardstown, Coolock, Longford, and Sligo that started in 2016 with the murder of gang member David Byrne at the Regency Hotel, Dublin. Since then, three people tied to different gangs have been tortured and murdered, but none in such a heinous way as the 17-year-old.











						Dublin Gang Killed and Cut Up Irish Teen to Avenge Murder: Cops
					

The decapitated head of a 17-year-old boy was found inside a burning car outside of Dublin, Ireland, after his severed limbs had been left as a warning to other gang members.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## rekil (Apr 20, 2020)

Flip-flops.









						Robbie Lawlor profile: A feared criminal with a long list of enemies
					

Criminal suspected of role in three murders including killing of Keane Mulready Woods




					www.irishtimes.com
				






> Shortly after his release Lawlor was attacked by an associate of David Lynch, the man murdered in 2005.
> 
> The attacker filmed the incident and can be heard telling Lawlor “this is only the start of it.” Lawlor’s gym bag was also stolen and over the next few days his rivals taunted him by putting photos of themselves on social media wearing his flip-flops.
> 
> When a pair of flip-flops were found in the bag containing some of Keane Mulready Woods’ remains on January 13th, it was interpreted by investigators as message from Lawlor to his tormentors.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2020)

rekil said:


> Flip-flops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he seemed nice


----------



## rekil (May 21, 2020)

#CanDo #WealthCreator









						Daniel Kinahan announces new boxing and ‘combat sports’ deal
					

Kinahan has been named by the Garda in court actions as a key gangland figure in Ireland




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2020)

rekil said:


> #CanDo #WealthCreator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well this is odd - after seeing your post I went looking for some articles about the Regency shooting, and in particular pictures and video of the fake Gardaí that I seem to remember were taken during the attank. Instead I found a polished docu-drama called ‘The Regency Hotel Attack Dublin (Ireland)’, produced by Scarcity Studios.

It's certainly bold and confident in its claims, but some things didn't quite chime - absolutely no mention of the gangland connections of Kinahan, and Byrne, McGovern and Bolger are only ever referred to as “friends of Kinahan”; and the film is adamant that the attack was carried out by a team of, at minimum, 12 or 13 (the flat cap dude, whom they name as Kevin Murray and claim had a terminal disease; the female impersonator; the three pretend guards; a van driver; and six additional getaway drivers waiting in separate vehicles at the car park of the nearby GAA club).

It makes very specific claims that “various fight fans, and the manager of the hotel, called 999, but there was no answer; they called the local police but, remarkably, no one picked up there either.” It further claims that the hotel's owner called a Garda friend “who put him directly through to the Dublin division, but again no one answered.” The claim is made that “there was no emergency response for twenty-three minutes” even though this was a “terrorist-style attack in the heart of a European city”.

There are further visual suggestions made, with no reference in the voiceover (and no corroboration I can find in any reports anywhere), such as one of the fake cops receiving a text or similar message as the gang is moving through the hotel looking for Kinahan, which it implies is to tell them that the police are on the way (the gang member receiving it immediately tells his comrades “Leave! Now!”). When the gang, now in casual civvies, leave their first getaway van in a nearby quiet residential street, one of them places a timed incendiary device of the sort you see in Hollywood movie _Heat _in the back of the vehicle, which soon sets it ablaze as the shooting team ambles through a back alley towards the GAA car park and their waiting getaway cars.

Towards the end, intertitles tell us that Kevin Murray - someone the film tells us had ‘dissident Republican connections’ suffered “rapidly deteriorating health [which] meant he could not stand trial for murder. He died 9th August 2017.”  It then tells us that Patrick Hutch was suspected of being the ‘Wig Man’, but that “all charges against him were dropped after the suicide of the lead investigating police officer.”





Whilst there's very little in the way of strong evidence, the case presented is built around cui bono, and roughly comes down to:

There weren't any coppers around when Kinahan arrived, but the media were, which made him suspicious enough to make some calls to find out if he was in danger
The only attacker not disguised was someone with known links to dissident republican paramilitaries
The guns used were the type of Romanian AK knock-offs which the Provisionals had long earlier shipped in, and which subsequently had sloshed around the republican milieu
The fake guards had gone to the bother of dolling up in Emergency Response Unit gear (vests, ballistic helmets etc) but not more convincingly police-issue guns
The failure of police to answer the phone to the calls from people at the Regency during the attack
The claimed 23 minute delay before responding
The subsequent use of the attack by Fine Gael leadership (Enda Kelly in particular, shown at a press conference) to bash Sinn Fein, in light of the Dáil elections that were due three weeks after the shootings
Boiled down, they seem to be wink-wink, nudge-nudging towards:

_‘Senior police colluded with Fine Gael leadership to manufacture a false flag dissident republican attack on an honest law-abiding sports promoter so that awkward questions could be asked of Gerry Adams.’_

After watching it I thought I would take a copy, but didn't get a chance, went off, had dinner, then by the time I got back and thought about it, did a bit more Regency googling and straightaway came up with this:









						Daniel Kinahan video removed by Youtube after complaint from Independent.ie
					

A VIDEO which suggests a political conspiracy was behind the Regency Hotel attack has been removed from the internet on foot of a complaint from Independent News & Media (INM).




					www.independent.ie
				




In between the reconstructions, there are various bits of contemporaneous news footage, so it's a bit of an open goal for take-downs.





And low, the video has now been taken down.





See also this from today:

Documentary claims to reveal role of 'Flat Cap' in Regency Hotel boxing weigh-in murder (rather an uncritical rehash of the claims in the film)

A recent piece about Scarcity:









						The UK’s most violent crimes are going viral on YouTube
					

In the vacuum left by local newspapers, Birmingham-based Scarcity Studios is picking up tens of thousands of subscribers with its detailed coverage – but there are concerns that it's glamourising violence




					www.wired.co.uk


----------



## rekil (May 21, 2020)

Crank wank for clicks I'm afraid. Two minute garda response according to the managing director and three or four minutes according to the manager.









						Contradictory claims over Dublin hotel shooting
					

There have been contradictory claims over who was responsible for the gun attack in Dublin on Friday during which one man was killed and two others were wounded.




					www.rte.ie
				






> Regency Hotel Managing Director James McGettigan said that he was in the bar of the hotel when he heard "a commotion" in the reception area.
> 
> Speaking on RTÉ’s News At One, Mr McGettigan said that three men who were in garda uniforms, came into the bar and told everyone to lie down on the floor and put their hands behind their heads. He said the men claimed they were members of the gardaí.
> 
> ...





> Speaking on the Six One, John Glynn, manager, said that on the day of the shooting, at around 1.30pm, he heard a bang and saw people running out of the function room.
> 
> He said he then noticed three men dressed as gardaí entering the premises through the main entrance. He said, within seconds, he noticed they were armed.
> 
> ...




The question about lack of surveillance is valid but lack of resources and underestimation of capabilities probably more likely than murk.









						Media tipped off days before Regency hotel attack but gardaí deny having information
					

<p>Six days before the horrific attack at the Regency Hotel, it was reported that senior criminals had flown to Dublin to attend boxing events.</p>




					www.irishexaminer.com
				






> Almost a week before David Byrne was shot dead in front of crowds attending the weigh-in, national media had been tipped off that members of the Kinahan gang had arrived in from Spain. It was suggested that tensions were high between various criminal cartels.
> 
> But yesterday Justice Minister Frances Fitzgerald said gardaí did not have intelligence which would have justified having surveillance on the hotel.



Indo timeline says 11 or 12 minutes between first shots and the arrival of gardai.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2020)

rekil said:


> Crank wank for clicks I'm afraid. Two minute garda response according to the managing director and three or four minutes according to the manager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I don't get - their argument is built on demonstrably false statements, and the overarching ‘theory’ (which they never come out and actually _say with words_) just doesn't make sense.

It kind of reminded me of _Plandemic_, in that it is slick and exudes confidence, and _feels_ like a documentary (using structure and story-telling building blocks and tropes familiar to all), but ultimately it's just, well, leaky as fuck.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2020)

Dublin 'gangsters lying low in Brum as drugs feud leaves 15 dead'
					

Members of the Kinahan cartel are said to have fled to Birmingham to rebuild their crumbling empire




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




Definitely not a PR offensive guv


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2020)

rekil said:


> The question about lack of surveillance is valid but lack of resources and underestimation of capabilities probably more likely than murk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bit cheeky seeing as less than a week before media were reporting Garda sources had told them that a “special policing plan involving armed gardai will be put in place next weekend in the capital when members of the Christy Kinahan cartel are expected to be out in force for two boxing events,” and that “Garda management are concerned that the bouts, which take place at the National Stadium and a venue in Clondalkin next Friday and Saturday, could lead to assassination attempts.”









						Armed gardai on alert as Kinahan mob fly in for boxing events
					

A special policing plan involving armed gardai will be put in place next weekend in the capital when members of the Christy Kinahan cartel are expected to be out in force for two boxing events.




					www.herald.ie


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Dublin 'gangsters lying low in Brum as drugs feud leaves 15 dead'
> 
> 
> Members of the Kinahan cartel are said to have fled to Birmingham to rebuild their crumbling empire
> ...


Chucking cash about in his quest to go legit you say.




DaveCinzano said:


> Bit cheeky seeing as less than a week before media were reporting Garda sources had told them that a “special policing plan involving armed gardai will be put in place next weekend in the capital when members of the Christy Kinahan cartel are expected to be out in force for two boxing events,” and that “Garda management are concerned that the bouts, which take place at the National Stadium and a venue in Clondalkin next Friday and Saturday, could lead to assassination attempts.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then again, ah sure it'll be grand.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2020)

Now this is getting ridiculous









						Latest gangland murder victim had active role in 'New INLA' gang
					

The latest murder victim in the capital’s gangland feud was involved with the New INLA.




					www.independent.ie


----------



## rekil (Jun 11, 2020)

Kinahan set up a big fight. 









						British-Irish Divide On Tyson Fury's Daniel Kinihan Shoutout Is Startling | Balls.ie
					

This afternoon, Tyson Fury posted a video to his social media feeds announcing terms had finally been agreed for the proverbial 'fight of the century', the long...




					www.balls.ie
				






> The BBC shared the video on their social media channels but they opted to chop the direct mention of Kinahan's name at the start of the video and instead begin the clip on '...get in there my boy', before deleting the video altogether.



Good old BBC.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2020)

All 5 seasons of _Love/Hate_ now up on BritBox


----------



## Shirl (Jul 13, 2020)

I haven't read any of the thread, is it worth watching? Nothing much on tv lately.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2020)

Shirl said:


> I haven't read any of the thread, is it worth watching? Nothing much on tv lately.


First season is a bit so-so, but it introduces the set-up and the characters, and is only four episodes long. Season two goes a bit more in-depth, and builds in some long-running plot points. Season three really cranks things up. Season four switches perspectives. Season five raises the heat till the pans boil over


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2020)

PS if you are a cat lover, there are moments when you will need to leave the room


----------



## Shirl (Jul 13, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> PS if you are a cat lover, there are moments when you will need to leave the room


I have 3 cats but they are all bastards so no problem.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2020)

Handy guide to development of _Love/Hate_ over the five seasons:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2020)

Shirl said:


> I have 3 cats but they are all bastards so no problem.


You might get some ideas then


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2020)

I've done a spreadsheet detailing all the violence, episode-by-episode, season-by-season.

SPOILERS AHOY!









						‘Love/Hate’ – five seasons of Dublin-based mayhem
					

Recently I rewatched all five seasons of Irish crime drama Love/Hate, whose twenty-eight episodes were originally broadcast between 2010 and 2014. It was exhilarating, and I caught a lot more secon…




					bristle.wordpress.com
				




If you spot any mistakes please let me know


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> PS if you are a cat lover, there are moments when you will need to leave the room


On reflection, dog lovers, swan lovers and pigeon lovers also need to be wary


----------



## rekil (Sep 18, 2021)

More gangster nonsense.









						Everything you need to know about RTÉ crime drama Kin
					

The highly anticipated crime drama Kin airs on Sunday nights on RTÉ One and RTÉ Player, get the lowdown on what to expect here.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2021)

rekil said:


> More gangster nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean... I will watch it, but it does have the stench of ennoblement 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 12, 2021)

KIN.
Watching this. On episode 5.
Gets better. The supposed inner city Dublin accents are not great.
Main female character is obvs trying to mimic Katie Taylor... who DOES NOT have an inner city accent.

Its nearly as if someone said "speak flat with no intonation ". Anyone who knows an inner city Dublin accent knows there's plenty intonation. They do not talk flat.


Eta. Not a patch on Love Hate

Foyne ta wasch if de axxint  duznt boder ya.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 12, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Foyne ta wasch if de axxint  duznt boder ya.


😂😁👍


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2022)

Cross-posted oops


----------

